# Search for Setter Pups?



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

Does anyone have, or know of anyone who has some English Setter pups? I have just started my search and haven't had much locating any in the area. Thanks - Tyler


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I saw an ad for setter pups last week in the columbus dispatch didn't see it today though might want to check their website they might still be there.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.bdarn.com/buckeye/
Might want to look at Buckeye Kennels in Southern Ohio. The setters look pretty stylish. Don't know much else about them though. What are you planning to hunt with them? That may make a difference.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

if your new to pointing dogs make sure you do your research. You dont want to get a long ranging pointer if you mainly want to hunt grouse. Also there are different types of setters such as the ryman and others, that in general are larger slower working dogs. Different types of setters have different pros and cons. Most of all, if you want to hunt it make sure you get a dog from good stock.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.wildwoodllewellins.com/pups.html

Jerry has one M pup left last time I checked. I would buy him if I were in the market.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Saw an add this summer. JOE 419-204-3813. Might be a good contact. Nothing like a good bird dog!


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Get a Llewellin....lol


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

I would not buy a pup from Joe, he will not stand by them. Just speaking from experience.


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

actually got a Llewellin puppy, 5 months old now....wonderful dog... just have to find a puppy for my grandfather now, retirement present!


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good Choice!!! If you don't mind me asking what's the pedigree on this pup?


----------

